# The Hourglass



## JohnMuirJr. (Nov 28, 2010)

How hard is the Wolf Creek Backcountry Hourglass? Is it steeper than the Knife Ridge? Any info from experience would help thanks.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's any steeper than knife ridge.. but it is definitely more avalanche prone and their is a small mandatory air in the pinch spot. The hike/ snowmobile ride is pretty easy as well but you need some sort of sense to know where exactly you are. Be careful with avalanches because they love to slide in that chute, but overall no steeper than knife ridge but a little longer sustained pitch.


----------

